# 1957 Lambretta LD125



## dmk441 (May 26, 2012)

Not a bicycle, but for those into vintage scooters, I picked up a 1957 Lambretta LD 125 project. Pretty complete, needs a paint job and a good cleaning etc. I can provide more details for those interested. I would consider trading it for something else motorized, or very unique bicycle or motorcycle related pre 1950. Email me at dmk441@yahoo.com if you have any interest or have something interesting for trade. Dave


----------



## mre straightbar (Jun 9, 2012)

*pics*

Will help with deal


----------



## dmk441 (Jun 14, 2012)

Lambretta is gone. I am looking for 1970s and earlier BMW motorcycle projects and parts as well as earlier american and german motorcycle stuff. I have some bicycle items for trade or I'll also buy outright. Email me at dmk441@yahoo.com


----------



## jackomeano (Jun 22, 2012)

*Yea sure Lambretta*

Without picture ?   How do we know what kind of shape its was in...


----------



## Uniblab (Jul 9, 2012)

I was killed on one of those Lambrettas while riding down Floogal St when a safe fell on my head.


----------

